# Catfishing Recipes



## kjk1127

Hey guys well its almost spring time and I'm getting ready for catfishing season and was wanting to here about some of your guys recipes? If you want to see mine I have my favorite:



> One Of My favorite Recipes
> Today I'm going to share with you one of my favorite recipes for catfish bait that really does work and a lot people think I'm crazy when I use it until they see me catch fish. When I start catching fish everyone around starts asking for the recipe, there is a bunch of people that make it but most people make it wrong. The name of it is STRAWBERRY CHICKEN! This recipe is very simple to make and doesn't cost much, the most expensive part is of course the chicken.
> 
> Ingredients :
> Strawberry/banana jello
> Cherry jello
> Boneless chicken breast
> Used cooking oil
> Old mixing bowl
> 
> OK first off get some boneless chicken breast, I like to use Tyson's brand it works best for me. Cut the chicken breast up in little chucks good enough to put on your hook (this stays on the hook very well its very hard to throw off believe it or not). Get your old mixing bowl out and put the raw chicken breast chunks into it. Next take you're two types of jello pack's and dump in with the chicken. After that take the used cooking oil and pour a little in with the other ingredients and start to stir, keep pouring oil and stirring until you come up with nice thick and bright red chicken chunks.
> 
> Pretty simple huh? After you have completed the strawberry chicken put it in the frig for a week or so, that way the oil will soak into the chicken nice in good. I've tried new cooking oil it just doesn't seem to soak into the chicken as good.
> 
> When you take this chicken out after its nice and ready put it on your hook and dip it in the water. Watch the oil's and flavor's explode across the water, then you will see why this bait works so well. But you have to remember that catfish change what they are going to eat on a daily basis so you MUST have multiple baits or recipes when going out cat fishing or the chances are you will not have much luck. Good Luck!
> 
> KEEP REFRIGERATED


----------



## specialpatrolgroup

My recipie, Step 1 catch a gold eye, step 2 slice, step 3 attach to hook


----------



## spentwings

I guess one can even have confidence in a certain cut bait.:dead:
Goldeye is fine it I don't have sucker.


----------



## bauer5152

Thank you so much for your post.


----------

